
Exploring a back/forward cache for Chrome - l2dy
https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2019/02/back-forward-cache
======
tonetheman
This seems interesting but it feel like it will break lots of things... though
websockets is what is my head...

If you have a websocket and that gets "frozen" (aka closed). Then the user
gets back to that page ... I feel like re-building the connection is
tricky/complex/not possible without application changes.

